# First time out for YB"s



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Well today we broke up the team of 30YB's in 3 teams, to start getting these guys outside. It'ws a little easier to keep track of 9-10 instead of 30

After toying with the thought should I soap or not, I ended up soaping the birds because some are real strong on the wing. I had them out for 3 hours. They hopped around some and got up on the loft roof to take a look around. I brought them around 6:OO with a some coaxing but they all came in nicely. 

I did have a cooper dive in once but managed to scare him off while the birds were still pretty wet. That's the thing about soaping, they become sitting ducks. But apart from that to me it's the easiest way to settle.

Tomorrow round two.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like it all worked out.. the birds are nice....and so is your lawn.. how do you get so green?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> sounds like it all worked out.. the birds are nice....and so is your lawn.. how do you get so green?


Lol...I noticed the lawn also! I now have grass envy! Mine is still brown from the winter. 

Ohh...the birds look great also!


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats always great news What procedure did you use for soaping?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that Bill's house?   LOL. I'm surprised you didn't have more than one hawk attack. I know he has a lot of trouble with them. No wonder he has so many flyaways. Why in the world did he wait so long to start letting them out? No one should need to soap their own birds. They should be out as soon as possible. Those birds are at LEAST 2 months old, probably going on 3.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I have to say I wait until after our old bird season is over at the end of April, and some of my birds were banded in Jan. I do my trap training in this time, my birds have access to the aviary at all times, my aviary is built so they can go out on the landing board and the roof
were they can see 360 from the top of the loft, I have never lost any doing this, I have seen some go a mile or two and would not see them for a while, come back and hour or two later and they would be in the loft.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Bill is like me, we're surrounded by trees. When they get chased by hawks with no experience flying, they can go too far and not see the loft. I'm sure the trees all look the same to the birds for a while, until they get used to it. We also don't have the luxury of our birds knowing what the outside of the loft looks like 360 until they come out. Sounds like a pretty good set up you have.

Personally, I have had the best results when I try to let them out as soon as possible, usually right after their week of trap training. Once I get my first round in there, the second round doesn't really even need trap training because they learn it very quickly from the older birds.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

swagg said:


> Thats always great news What procedure did you use for soaping?


Hi ..

I use Adam Flea & tick shampoo for dogs & cats. It works great for the birds. 

I take a 5 gallon pail fill it 3/4 with tepid water and miox in about 5-6 caps full. Swish it around good and dip the birds, If you get I use my left hand to bring the wings together and hold the birds by the wings right up next to there body, they are pretty much immobile. Dip them tail first up to the top of the wings ( no neck or head of course) and just swish them back and forth about a dozen times to break down the down in their feathers.

Next step put them out on the board. If done right it takes about 2 hours for them to dry and start to fly around, giving them and you the opportunity for them to really look around. 

*The big problem is the hawks. You need to be very vigilant for them coming in because the birds are pretty much helpless. Once they dry up they aleast can fly away. *


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Bill is like me, we're surrounded by trees. When they get chased by hawks with no experience flying, they can go too far and not see the loft. I'm sure the trees all look the same to the birds for a while, until they get used to it. We also don't have the luxury of our birds knowing what the outside of the loft looks like 360 until they come out. Sounds like a pretty good set up you have.
> 
> Personally, I have had the best results when I try to let them out as soon as possible, usually right after their week of trap training. Once I get my first round in there, the second round doesn't really even need trap training because they learn it very quickly from the older birds.


 Hi Becky.. You are right, I am at Bill's loft helping him get his young birds going. Right now he has about 30 ready to go and the next round coming. 

Yesterday went good 9 out 9 in. They really did'nt get up in the air, but that's what I wanted, just hopping around flying up to the roof and back.

Today is round 2, we will see what happens today.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovelace said:


> I have to say I wait until after our old bird season is over at the end of April, and some of my birds were banded in Jan. I do my trap training in this time, my birds have access to the aviary at all times, my aviary is built so they can go out on the landing board and the roof
> were they can see 360 from the top of the loft*, I have never lost any doing this, I have seen some go a mile or two and would not see them for a while, come back and hour or two later and they would be in the loft.*





Thanks, that's what I am hoping for


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Im happy everything went well for you. Settling young birds will make your hair fall out!!!
Your birds look great!!


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Im happy everything went well for you. Settling young birds will make your hair fall out!!!
> Your birds look great!!


Hi Matt.. Thanks.... You are so right, settling YB's can and will age the you very quickly 
I still have alot more to get out and a long way to go !!

Hope your birds are doing real well, and losses have dropped off.

Here is a closeup of one of our hopefulls . The jury is still out. It's a long road to the race crate.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

It's a beautiful here in NC. 

Today i am going to get out all the YB"S on the board as they have not been out in a few days. Some are going out for the first time .

Should be an interesting afternoon !!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Goingatitagain said:


> Hi Matt.. Thanks.... You are so right, settling YB's can and will age the you very quickly
> I still have alot more to get out and a long way to go !!
> 
> Hope your birds are doing real well, and losses have dropped off.
> ...


Man!! That is one beautiful bird!!


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Man!! That is one beautiful bird!!


Hi Matt Thanks.. I am getting ready to get her out in the next few days.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

well.. here are the first team of 24. 


I had a little accident this afternoon as the birds were doing great until the neighbors dog passed by. Half the birds got spooked and tore the sky up. 

As of right now I am out eight, hoping a get more home before dark.

Young bird training is nerve racking.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Front shot


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Goingatitagain said:


> well.. here are the first team of 24.
> 
> 
> I had a little accident this afternoon as the birds were doing great until the neighbors dog passed by. Half the birds got spooked and tore the sky up.
> ...


I hope they come back, and yes, turning ybs out for the first few times is a white knuckle ride for sure. I like your lattice idea.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> I hope they come back, and yes, turning ybs out for the first few times is a white knuckle ride for sure. I like your lattice idea.


\

Thanks just figured I would make a temporary board extension.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Well tonight four more came back during dinner, which was a real nice surprise. That's leaves me out 4 . 

That Silver in the 2nd picture was really tearing the sky up and was gone a good 1 1/2 hour. I was really happy and surprised to see him back.

We will see what tomorrow bring's. They are all going back out tomorrow. 

We have 16 more waiting in the wing's to get them on the board.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Ah yes, the wonderful world of young bird training! Its always something....Hawks, dogs, cats,crows,and sometimes all of a sudden mine will just take off for no apparent reason.Then you sit and hope they all come back sometimes they do sometimes they dont and sometimes you get half or more or less.Keep at it Tony sounds like your doing a great job.You guys are going to be hard to beat.Hope they all get back safe! Jeff


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

do u use like a squirt bottle


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

luckyloft said:


> Ah yes, the wonderful world of young bird training! Its always something....Hawks, dogs, cats,crows,and sometimes all of a sudden mine will just take off for no apparent reason.Then you sit and hope they all come back sometimes they do sometimes they dont and sometimes you get half or more or less.Keep at it Tony sounds like your doing a great job.You guys are going to be hard to beat.Hope they all get back safe! Jeff


 Hi Jeff.... The birds have actually been doing really well. I trapped trained these guys as soon as I got them off the nest and moved over. They are fairly calm, as I try to spend alot of time with them just sitting in the loft.

Today they are going out again, as I have to get them up and flying. I have the next set ready to go in loft 1 which has another 16 babies. They are trapping great and are even calmer than the first group. We have about 15 still in the nest and we will be finished.

I am going to keep the 2 teams split, this way before race season I can split cocks and hens. I am going to push the hens hard and race YB on a roundabout. The cocks will train and be my widowhood cocks for OB season next year.

Hope to see you soon Regards Tony


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

tipllers rule said:


> do u use like a squirt bottle



Sorry I don't understand your question ??


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is a picture of our one and only grizzle, and she is a beauty. Great little bird in the hand.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I love starting youngsters, but it's a headache and soooo nice when you at least have them up and routing. Had one group that I've been adding to, youngsters of different ages. I thought this group was done but after some losses, I thought I'd had three more this week just because I needed the room. The three new ones went out today and were in the tree, on the house roof and one even went in the garage. Didn't take too long and they finally trapped in on they're own....tomorrow should be better and then next week start over with another group.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

In YB racing I think it is much easier to just go natural. Pretty birds by the way!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Birds look greaqt...My grass is real green here also....Lots of rain....Too much rain in fact...Only had my 1st round of ten birds out 4 times...They started flying yesterday...One almost flew right into a hawk...Scared the hawk and the YB at the same time....Anytime a pigeon can scare a hawk,it`s a "GREAT DAY".....RIGHT BECKY ???........Alamo


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> In YB racing I think it is much easier to just go natural. Pretty birds by the way!




Hi Becky..

Give me your theory on why it's easier to race YB natural. I am always looking to learn Thanks tony


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Alamo said:


> Birds look greaqt...My grass is real green here also....Lots of rain....Too much rain in fact...Only had my 1st round of ten birds out 4 times...They started flying yesterday...One almost flew right into a hawk...Scared the hawk and the YB at the same time....Anytime a pigeon can scare a hawk,it`s a "GREAT DAY".....RIGHT BECKY ???........Alamo


 You are so right... Till they get out routing, and flying strong, it's defintley nerve racking.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Well the birds are doing great and as of tonight, I am only out 1 bird. One out of 24 is pretty good.

They come right in when called. Hopefully thing's continue in this fashion.


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi guys 

I kinda get that people lose YB while settling, is there a way to prevent this. I was told i could either cut flights or use masking tape, this is what I was told. I lost some YB and heart broken, I trust the opinions on PT. Thanks


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

boobooo96 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I kinda get that people lose YB while settling, is there a way to prevent this. I was told i could either cut flights or use masking tape, this is what I was told. I lost some YB and heart broken, I trust the opinions on PT. Thanks


I sent you a PM the other day.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

boobooo96 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I kinda get that people lose YB while settling, is there a way to prevent this. I was told i could either cut flights or use masking tape, this is what I was told. I lost some YB and heart broken, I trust the opinions on PT. Thanks


Unfortunatley, settling and training youngsters can be very nerve wracking. Losses seem to always happen. When I train the birds in a settling cage, even years ago, it takes alot of patience. Sometimes you think the birds are ready and they are not. Slooooow going and making sure they trap and come to the feed call is paramount. When they get up flying is when the real trouble starts as their flying is very erratic. For some reason if they get far out they seem to get lost, or maybe a Bop.

We all suffer the losses of YB's, the key is trying not to lose too many.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Settling youngbirds is pretty much the worst time of year for anyone that owns and flys birds , there is always something out there that wants to keep your birds from settling to the loft be it hawks loud noises or just a stupid mistake  All you can do is trap train and fly them hungry and hope that their smarts kick in when it come time to let them out into the wild blue yonder , once out its pretty much out of your hands .


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys

I thought I was doing something wrong, but still have 15 in and out the loft. I don't get a chance to call them in cause when they see me they come right in. 


PS. Thanks Ace for your support, and help I just seen your email


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

There sure is a lot of great information on this board!


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Another GOOD DAY with the young birds. The first team was out for about 2 1/2 hours this afternoon. All out and all back in. They are getting up around the loft for about 4-5 turns then back down. they a few will make a short little trips and back down.

They have'nt starting routing yet as a few of them are still just getting up in the air, but they are alot of fun to watch. I am taking it real slow with them and they are getting tamer by the day. I have quite a few if them eating out of of my hand, when i feed them. Still only feeding once a day so I can bring them in when I want.

Team 2, we now have 19 ready to start getting out on the board next week. They trap great and are even tamer than the first team. I had them in the setting cage when I let out the first team so they could watch what's going on.

To be con't


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Goingatitagain said:


> Another GOOD DAY with the young birds. The first team was out for about 2 1/2 hours this afternoon. All out and all back in. They are getting up around the loft for about 4-5 turns then back down. they a few will make a short little trips and back down.
> 
> They have'nt starting routing yet as a few of them are still just getting up in the air, but they are alot of fun to watch. I am taking it real slow with them and they are getting tamer by the day. I have quite a few if them eating out of of my hand, when i feed them. Still only feeding once a day so I can bring them in when I want.
> 
> ...



It sounds like you are on the road to success. You must have a nice sized loft with team 2 being a big as it is. Best of luck in the future. Even though your work and patients sort of rule out luck.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

rpalmer said:


> It sounds like you are on the road to success. You must have a nice sized loft with team 2 being a big as it is. Best of luck in the future. Even though your work and patients sort of rule out luck.



Well, i'm trying. I have'nt raced birds in 40+ years. I smile to myself and say the birds have'nt changed, just the way we do thing's today. I trained these birds the way I trained my YB's back in Brooklyn long ago. I am a firm believer, in having tame birds, and that means spending alot of time with them. The birds should have a certain amount of trust in you, and being used to getting near them. Of course when i have to crate them they get crazy as one starts , they all start flying in the loft.

As I wrote before , training YB's is nerve wracking. We pretty much stopped breeding, and what ever babies are still real small or just getting hatched will be just trained as old birds for next year. They will be too young this year for YB races.

Tomorrow, team 2 hits the board.... Fun, fun

To be cont'd


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Yesterday was a beautiful day as Team 2 went out for the second time. There are 23 babies in this team. they did great !! 

A couple of them really flew well. Team 1 are really tearing the airspace.

I'll post more pic's tonight.


----------



## whites (May 10, 2011)

nice photo's mate
very good pigeons


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks White !!


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Well alittle update on the YB's . Team 1 which are 24 birds are flying great and started routing. They are not gone long maybe 20 minutes , but they are bunched up and flying real well. Another week and I will start basket training them everday. 

Team 2 which are now 26 are flying well but still not 100% sure of themselves and all havent really bunched . About 10 are still alittle sporatic. 
The pictures tonight are all of team 2. 

Both teams are coming to feed call and trapping great !! 

The 2 board extensions we put up are a big plus.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

One more picture for tonight.


----------

